

UK coal use to fall to lowest level since industrial revolution - bootload
http://www.carbonbrief.org/blog/2015/01/uk-coal-use-to-fall-to-lowest-level-since-industrial-revolution/

======
kristopolous
Are there significant political elements who champion dirty energy and deny
its effects in the UK like there are in the US?

~~~
jamescun
Yes, but I wouldn't say to the same extent. In terms of energy, it flows very
much left to right.

    
    
                      Left                         Right
                      Green  Labour  Conservatives  UKIP
      Climate Change    X      X           X
      Renewables        X      X
      Nuclear                  X           X         X
      Fossil Fuels                         X         X
    

Between the two major parties (Labour and Conservatives) there is widespread
support for belief in Climate Change just difference of opinions on how to
tackle it.

------
transfire
Good.

~~~
verelo
Funny, this was the exact status update I used when i shared this on Facebook
earlier. I appreciate that our reactions are "Good" rather than "Think of the
jobs!", because unfortunatly that has been the tone in the last 30 years and
its really very disapointing that we destroy the planet to avoid a less than
idea economy.

~~~
bobdvb
Interestingly the rhetoric around oil has currently been around jobs because
of the fall in oil prices making the North Sea / Brent oil unsustainable.
Interestingly when I checked the price of Brent is about the same as it was
about 6 years ago but it seems the cost of production has risen substantially
in that time. So, while jobs might be at risk in Scotland it was only a matter
of time anyway.

